# Reviews on the hitachi vs paslode nail guns



## Solihullcarpentry (Oct 17, 2011)

I've used paslode first and second fix nails guns for the last 8 years, after having both guns jam countless times, miss fire, and not working at all in cold conditions. 
I then changed to the hitachi first and second fix nail guns. 
There alot lighter, havnt had any jamming or miss fires as yet, and about 50% cheaper than the paslode. 
Wondered if anyone else thinks the same or has changed from paslode to another make of nail gun??


----------



## Raselei (Jul 1, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but thought I would toss in my 2 cents. I use both Paslode and Hitachi guns and hands down prefer the Hitachis. They weigh less and are FAR more consistent in my opinion. I think you were spot on there.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

What happens if you put 3 drops of oil in the gun before connecting the compressor hose? If you're a Pro, do it in the morning and after lunch.


----------



## Jake80 (Aug 3, 2012)

i have the hitchai brad nailer, i am more of a hobbist, never had a problem with it.


----------

